# Are these things dying?



## Fillerup (Aug 16, 2006)

I set my light on 12/12 last week to start flowering, I changed to Miracle Grow 15-30-15. One week later things looked good so I had asked about cloning and was told to do it ASAP. To my horror the next day (when I was going to clone) I found my plants with browning on some plants (there are 4 different types) and starting to droop. Today they look even worse. Other plants are drooping badly and I don't know if it is natural of "are they dying"? btw this is my first year trying.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 16, 2006)

when is the last time they were watered, whats the ph?
I personally dont use miracle grow anymore. Had burning and growth issues with it. The Browthers Grunt has had great success with it though. A oic would help if its possible.


----------



## Fillerup (Aug 16, 2006)

The last time I watered it was yesterday and it was straight water (about 2 cups of water to each 5 Litre pail. I do not have a ph tester and I try to let the tap water sit for at least 24 hrs. The plants are about 40 inches tall. I am also trying to upload pics but I am having some sort of technical problems here. Go figure it is just not my day!


----------



## Fillerup (Aug 16, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> The last time I watered it was yesterday and it was straight water (about 2 cups of water to each 5 Litre pail. I do not have a ph tester and I try to let the tap water sit for at least 24 hrs. The plants are about 40 inches tall. I am also trying to upload pics but I am having some sort of technical problems here. Go figure it is just not my day!


----------



## rockydog (Aug 16, 2006)

how often do you water? Doyou let the soil dry out before watering again? Some of these other guys will be better help as I am pretty new to the game. A PH Tester isnt expensive and is a must when growing MJ. Definately should get one


----------



## Canso (Aug 16, 2006)

are you sure they are getting anough water?

if you are sure they are getting anough water,
then it must be 
 
Nutrient lock

maybe try water to drain (flush), have 20% run out the bottom of the pot.

do you have drain holes in the pots?

pick-up the pot to see if it has any wieght.


----------



## Fillerup (Aug 17, 2006)

I have not changed my watering schedule, it is about 2 cups every 2 days. Why after 1 week in flowering and the only change was to the Miracle grow 15-30-15 from the 20-20-20 I used during veg growth and the 1000 watt light being put on 12/12. My water guage says wet near the plant stem and moist as I check toward the edge. My 5 liter pails have alway felt light with store bought soil (premium with vermiculite) and my plants have alway been tall and not very bushy. If I flood the pots will that further drown them. The plants are about the same today as they were yesterday, but I have not given them any water for the third day. If it maters I have Early Misty, 2 Northern lights, a Red haired Skunk and a Big Bud. I will get a ph tester but I have never used one to get them this far and I have always used tap water that I let mixed and sitting for a day or two.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 17, 2006)

hick would know...he knows all.  Proper PH and a good flush would not hurt it though.....and ya should have digi ph tester, not paper crap.  Why go through all this trouble just to have problems and concerns....and if there are further probs down the road, ph will not be an issue so will be quicker to troubleshoot.  Most probs always seem to resolve around poor lighting, over fert, ph, and too much heat.  Hope your ladies get well

I think itsa combo of ph and too much nute


----------



## Mutt (Aug 17, 2006)

Fillerup said:
			
		

> I have not changed my watering schedule, it is about 2 cups every 2 days. Why after 1 week in flowering and the only change was to the Miracle grow 15-30-15 from the 20-20-20 I used during veg growth and the 1000 watt light being put on 12/12. My water guage says wet near the plant stem and moist as I check toward the edge. My 5 liter pails have alway felt light with store bought soil (premium with vermiculite) and my plants have alway been tall and not very bushy. If I flood the pots will that further drown them. The plants are about the same today as they were yesterday, but I have not given them any water for the third day. If it maters I have Early Misty, 2 Northern lights, a Red haired Skunk and a Big Bud. I will get a ph tester but I have never used one to get them this far and I have always used tap water that I let mixed and sitting for a day or two.


 
If using Miracle grow. A flush is in order. MG ferts. have a horrible habit of building up and also salt which is a by-product from the plant and chem. ferts. Also MG Ferts are notorious for PH imbalances.

1. check you PH.
2. Flush the soil. (for every 1 gallon of pot size run 2-3 gallons of water through it. So 2 gallon pot would need at least 5-6 gallons of water run through it. Keep running water until it comes out clear outa the bottom.)
3. They look a little over watered. IMHO. If the dirt is wet 2" below the surface it doesn't need water.


----------

